# Cooking from scratch tribe, come chat, PART II, breakfast



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Part II

Lets talk about cooking breakfast from scratch.

Just as a reminder, this tribe is about learning about scratch cooking. We have an original thread:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=924497

There has been so many threads about saving money by cooking from scratch or not. I started this awesome tribe so we can share ideas, how to stock your pantry or fridge etc for scratch cooking and what to invest in.

Keep in mind a few of us are true scratch cookers and there are others that are getting there. We are not here to flame or judge or say thats not true scratch cooking and point fingers. Example- some of us grow our own tomatoes and can them at the harvest for sauce later on. Others buy canned tomatoes to make sauce either on sale at Aldi or buy the organic at whole foods for $3. So there is a huge variety of people to share ideas about scratch cooking.

Whether you do this because you love to cook, save money, are trying to decrease your footprint, or you just want to learn, come join us! Spread the love!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

We make frittatas, omelet or whatever you want to call it from whatever is left in the fridge. Today DH make one w a small potato he peeled, chopped up, microwaved for 60 seconds, then fried up in olive oil. He added red peppers, a bit of onion, tomato, mushroom and two leftover sausage links I bought from the farmers market. Once this vat was all cooked, he pour 3 beaten eggs on top. Shredd a little hunk of cheese we had in the fridge as well. Toasted 3 pieces of bread and we finished off the OJ.







:


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm in! I cook a lot from scratch but have a long way to go! Looking forward to learing how to spice up my breakfasts.


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

I have some recipes, and I enjoy the process (most of the time). Can i join the cooking from scratch tribe?

It might be just the encouragement that I need to help me to get back into it.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I make up a baking mix to have on hand so that when the kids want waffles or pancakes, I just add some water and an egg (for waffles, but not pancakes) and cook them up.

I use this as a base but substitute some of the flours for other things (you can take out the sugar, but we have so much I have to use it somehow!!):

Bake Mix
8 cups of flour
1 cup of sugar
1 cup dried milk powder
1 cup oil
4 heaping tablespoons baking powder
1 tablespoon salt

Mix together well and store in a sealed container. Add water to desired consistency for biscuits or pancakes/waffles.

Note, I also use this as a pizza crust mix if the kids want pizza NOW!! and I don't have time for a good crust. They seem to like it. I know it's not breatfast related unless you like pizza for breakfast


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

We do a really simple breakfast of fruit and granola (and coffee). I have three regular flavors of granola my family really likes - honey almond, maple walnut, and cinnamon raisin that I use agave nectar in. We top with fresh fruit and yogurt (not often homemade but we are looking for a good localdairy source). Eggs or toast with cheese or pb are other options but we are often out of bread at breakfast time.

for granola I use
6 c rolled oats
1 c nuts and/or 1 c dried fruit
I mix with a syrup I make up as I go along but usually
1/4 to 1/3 c oil
1/3 to 1/2 c sweetener (honey, maple syrup, agave nectar)
a bit of cinnamon, vanilla, almond extract, molasses, whatever seems to go with the main nut or fruit
toast in oven at 350F for about 30 min stirring every 10 min
let cool before storing

I do have a pancake mix:
3.5 c rolled oats chopped almost to powder
4 c whole wheat flour
1 c all purpose flour
3 T sugar (opt)
3 T baking powder
1 T salt
1 T baking soda
3/4 c veg oil

To use I mix 1 c with 1 c milk or yogurt and an egg. Dh likes to add a bit of vanilla.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Crustless quiches are what we do with the leftovers a lot...like Amy's frittatas or whatnot.

I'll do up pancakes and throw them in the freezer - great for using up leftover/odd fruits...just about anything can go in them...even things you might not normally think of, like shredded zucchini/carrots and what not. Same with muffins.

I occassionally will do bagels, but those get eaten pretty darn quickly, so, it's kind of a special treat, because, while easy, they're kind of time-intensive to make.

Also, sweet rice - they used to serve this all the time at a school I worked at...leftover rice (brown works), some milk, a little sweetener (sugar, honey, maple syrup), and some dried fruits. Heat it all together. Yum and easy!







:

And, honestly, a lot of time we'll just eat leftover dinner or something for breakfast, especially my LO.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

My family poke fun at me because I eat leftovers for breakfast sometimes. I think it's kind of foolish to think that "breakfast" food are only for breakfast, so why think that dinner or supper food are only to be eaten in the PM?

My dh eats a traditional Turkish breakfast almost every morning: feta cheese and black olives with bread.

Dd likes traditional American breakfast foods. I make up large batches of whole wheat waffles, whole wheat pancakes, and whole wheat french toast from scratch to keep in the freezer. On busy weekday mornings, she can just pop one or two in the toaster oven and have a warm breakfast. Something else which is popular is breakfast burritos. I warm tortillas and fill them with various sauteed vegetables, scrambled eggs, sausage, bacon, cheese, etc. In the summertime, the vegetables are from our garden. The meats we eat are purchased from a friend who raises beef cattle and pork. We also like Honey Nut Cheerios as the *non* scratch weekday breakfast, but rarely eat it. We're more inclined to eat that for a snack.

I'm not great at baking, but I do make biscuits from scratch. I use the White Lily biscuit recipe from the bag. I also keep a homemade muffin mix (from the Make a Mix cookbook) handy that I will make up with whatever fruit we have that is ripe and in season, but usually only make muffins on the weekends. Otherwise on weekends, I'll make things like Biscuits and Gravy (everything from scratch... I keep bacon grease in the fridge for my famous B&G) or omelet or eggs, bacon and toast.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

subbing for now.


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

We do pancakes/waffles on the weekends. If we serve a meat (bacon or sausage) with it, I use the pan drippings for gravy that we serve the next day.

I have a batch of granola too, I'm the only one who really eats it though.

Muffins when I'm in the mood. I have fruits in the freezer that can be added as we want.

Lazy mornings see scrambled eggs with a bit of cheese and whatever bread we hae on hand.


----------



## yogafeet (Jul 3, 2007)

I have always loved steel cut oatmeal but in the past week have fallen in love again with classic oats. Cinnamon raisin with a little earth balance in at the end is so delicious. If you are in a time crunch for steel cut, make it in your crock pot overnight.

I adore the tofu scramble recipe in Vegan with a Vengeance. It is so delicious! We also grate up potato and make hash browns with just a little spray of oil and salt.

As mentioned by other posters in the previous CFS thread, we make our own soy milk and it is CHEAP. I have a Soya Power machine. I use 1/4 cup soy beans and 1/4 chick peas for my milk. It is really delicious. If anyone has any ideas about how to fortify your own soy milk, I would like it for when my twins are ready to drink soy milk... although I am pretty sure they'll just be getting breast milk til they're 12!









Ahhhhhh...... breakfast. So yummers. xoxo


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

The thing I make for breakfast most often is muffins. We make blueberry, strawberry, sometimes mini chocolate chip







. I use the recipe from Bittman's How to Cook Everything, it is super easy and soooo good (it's sweet, but we like them that way):

6T butter, softened
3/4c sugar
2 c flour
1T baking powder
1/2t salt
1/2c milk
2 eggs

Cream butter and sugar in large bowl

Mix dry ingredients in a medium/small bowl

Beat eggs with milk (i just do this in the liquid measuring cup)

Alternate adding dry and wet ingredients to butter mixture

Add whatever mix in you like and bake for about 20 minutes at 400.

I've also premeasured the dry ingredients in baggies to make it really fast, but these really don't take long to put together.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

: Breakfast!

We usually do one of the following:
-Alton Brown's "instant" pancakes with blueberries
-Multi-grain waffles
-Granola with yogurt and fruit (if it's in the summer I make the granola in the crockpot)
-Bran muffins
-Homemade jam/jelly with toast

I'm looking forward to trying the granola recipes posted on this thread. You just can't beat made from scratch cereal for taste or price.

Great thread topic!


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

I'm so looking forward to this topic! Being that I do daycare in my home, I have a pretty good system, as far as breakfasts go, but would looove some new recipes!

Mondays is simple, cereal, toast and fruit. I like to have homemade granola on hand that my girls love. Tuesdays is pancakes, whole wheat ones, I've also tried banana, but they didn't go over too well. Wednesdays is oatmeal, toast and fruit. Just the usual Quacker oatmeal in the canister with a little brown sugar in it. Thursdays is muffin day, so any good healthy muffin recipes I would love! I usually do either a Honey Wheat muffin, or Blueberry. Friday is eggs and toast and hashbrowns, or an egg bake. I also throw in french toast once a month and make baked oatmeal quite often!!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homefrontgirl* 







: Breakfast!

We usually do one of the following:
-Alton Brown's "instant" pancakes with blueberries
-Multi-grain waffles
-Granola with yogurt and fruit (if it's in the summer I make the granola in the crockpot)
-Bran muffins
-Homemade jam/jelly with toast

I'm looking forward to trying the granola recipes posted on this thread. You just can't beat made from scratch cereal for taste or price.

Great thread topic!

Do you directions for granola in the crockpot?







:

I tried a daily menu which I think is great for variety but I keep falling back to a couple of simple choices and having people make their own. It went muffins of Monday, two eggs on Tuesday, waffles on Wednesday, three cups of coffee on Thursday, four cups of coffee on Friday...














I am a creature of habit and fell back on granola as end of the week fatigue set in. I may try more variety as we ease back into autumn.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

sweet rice reminds me... My girls like brown rice with applesauce and cinnamon on it. They swear it takes like apple pie. I make it in the rice cooker, add a bit of applesauce which helps to cool it quickly and they munch away.


----------



## camprunner (Oct 31, 2003)

I think some people who knew me a year or so ago would be shocked at what I can do now:

Pancakes (Better Homes and Garden Cookbook)
Waffles (Cookmiser) although it is my general belief that what works for pancakes could work for waffles
and vice versa. I want to try the syrup from the HillyBilly Housewife!

Muffins (Tightwad Gazette)
Granola with Milk (Tightwad Gazette)
Scrambled Eggs
Jelly with Toast
When I was growing up we had cinnamon, sugar, and butter on toast.
I'm also looking for a good breakfast casserole recipe to use up some of these eggs in.
Don't forget if you do a double batch or have leftovers that Pancakes, muffins, and waffles can be frozen so that's one less breakfast you have to think about.


----------



## Tradd (Sep 13, 2005)

Muffins all the way!







:







:







:

Frankly, the easiest and cheapest muffins are banana ones, made with bananas you've frozen that were going to go bad, anyway.

I use the basic recipe from the Better Homes and Garden cookbook (the red plaid cover one). You can easily use less sugar. I've very successfully adapted it for vegan muffins (I go vegan certain times of the year for religious reasons) and NO ONE knows they're vegan (such as when I've taken them into work)! Simply adapt soy milk for the regular milk and use the soy flour/water replacement for eggs (1 heaping tablespoon of soy flour+1 tablespoon water plus a little more water for EACH egg). You can also use less sugar than the recipe calls for.

The soy flour/water replacement for eggs works best with muffins that are already going to be very most.

Quick breads (such as banana) are good for breakfast, too. Caveat: when I've made vegan banana bead (using above adaptations to a non-vegan recipe) the results have NOT been very good. Not sure why.

Two REGULAR sized muffins are a good breakfast for an adult. Not sure about kiddies.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sign me up!

We have a breakfast rhythm, but I've gotten out of it.

MONDAY: Eggs and meat. The eggs are how I want to make them--omelets, eggs in a nest, whatever I choose.

TUESDAY: Oatmeal with choice of toppings. In the summer, I do a choose-your-own-smoothie and toast.

WEDNESDAY: Some sort of baked good

THURSDAY: Oatmeal again or another cooked grain, but my choice (such as peanut butter or whatever) I give it cutesie names like "Bear Porridge"

FRIDAY:Eggs to order

SATURDAY: Waffles or Pancakes

SUNDAY: Toast and fruit. This is the one day I'll do a boxed cereal if they want.


----------



## mtm (Dec 4, 2003)

crustless quiche recipe please!

We do banana bread/muffins
oatmeal (baked or stovetop)
pancakes/french toast one weekend morning
eggs (scrambled/poached) one weekend morning
hardboiled eggs


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh sounds like fun!

For breakfast I do lots of different stuff depending on my mood. I'm only feeding me since dd is still EBF and DH doesn't eat breakfast.

I love eggs scrambled with mushrooms and cheese.

I do french toast or pancakes. I make my own version of syrup. It's thinner than the fake store bought stuff but I grew up on it and love it. (Not that this is real) It's 2 cups sugar dissolved in 1 cup boiling water with half a teaspoon maple flavoring.

I do quick bread instead of muffins. I hate cleaning muffin pans! I cut a couple of slices and toast them with butter. Banana and pumpkin are my favorite. On the pumpkin I replace the oil with applesauce and may add dried cranberries. I've also used fresh pumpkin cooked and mashed instead of the canned.

In the winter I love to make Norwegian Rice Porridge







:. It's so creamy and warming. I sweeten it to taste, add a bit of heavy cream and vanilla and maybe a bit of cinnamon. I make a batch one evening then re-heat a serving in the am adding raisins or homemade whole berry cranberry sauce if I feel like it. I discovered this recipe when I was teaching a class about how people around the world celebrate winter holidays (Christmas, Hanukkah, Ramadan, etc.). I was looking for traditional dishes from different countries to make and take to the kids. This was one of the favorites.


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

oooooh!! This sounds like me!! Joining in!!
I love to bake, esp. muffins and dd1 age 3 likes to "help". We also make our own granola, and got a great bread machine at Value Village a while back which we haven't been using since we used.
We just committed as a family to eliminating all trans fats & High Fructose Corn Syrup so this is right up our alley!


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Do you directions for granola in the crockpot?







:


Here you go:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=105


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
Norwegian Rice Porridge









:
This is truly one of my favorite things ever! I'm so glad someone else likes it too.

Lefse is another favorite breakfast around here in the winter time. We eat it with butter and white or brown sugar. Soooooo yummy.

Smoothies have been mentioned before, but we love those in summer. I usually make mine with spinach, yogurt and a frozen banana. Also, I read on MDC that you can use a canning jar on your blender. I've been doing this and it's great! I don't have to pour the smoothie into a different glass, I just add a straw and sip right out of the jar.


----------



## MaddieMay (Jul 14, 2006)

We usually do cereal or oatmeal for breakfast, maybe some fruit. When I have time, I make up a huge batch of homemade waffles and muffins and pop those in the freezer. It's soooo convenient to take one or two out on a morning when we want something different for breakfast. Also comes in handy when DH wants to take treats to the office, etc.


----------



## p.s (May 27, 2005)

weekdays:
ds- yogurt (bought), eggs, fruit at home. Ds also gets a second breakfast when he goes to daycare.
dh- granola ( I make a two cookie trayful batch every few weeks: 7 grains bought in bulk, coconut, butter, honey, some kind of nut usually walnuts/ cashews/macadamia, cinnamon, vanilla. Fold in dried fruit just after baking).
me (currently pregnant)- one double yolk egg and one single yolk egg (from farmer's market), and some kind of carb that's already in the frig (bread, leftover brown rice, scones, etc).

weekends:
rotating on no particular schedule:
pancakes ( either a yogurt or cottage cheese recipie),
waffles
scones (usually half batch chocolate chunk for ds and half batch blueberry for dh either fresh, dried, or freeze dried dep. on season)
if I'm feeling really energetic, then I'll make Jewish sourcream coffeecake.
Sometimes eggs too (if ds wants), or bacon or sausage (which I buy only from a local dairy farm).
To drink, I usually make either smoothies (Vitamix) or carrot juice (with a juicer) and we also each have (dh makes) either a cappucino (dh) or latte (ds and I- more like frothed milk with 1 drop of espresso).
And a bowl of fruit in the middle of the table, dep what's in season (melon, cherries, berries, etc).


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
My family poke fun at me because I eat leftovers for breakfast sometimes. I think it's kind of foolish to think that "breakfast" food are only for breakfast, so why think that dinner or supper food are only to be eaten in the PM?
.

I will do this too. Sometimes its something left over from the night before if dh didnt take it for lunch. Or if the rare occasion we went out, I will eat the leftovers the next morning. That way I have all day to burn the extra calories eating out gives you.


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We make frittatas, omelet or whatever you want to call it from whatever is left in the fridge. Today DH make one w a small potato he peeled, chopped up, microwaved for 60 seconds, then fried up in olive oil. He added red peppers, a bit of onion, tomato, mushroom and two leftover sausage links I bought from the farmers market. Once this vat was all cooked, he pour 3 beaten eggs on top. Shredd a little hunk of cheese we had in the fridge as well. Toasted 3 pieces of bread and we finished off the OJ.







:

YUM!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
I also keep a homemade muffin mix (from the Make a Mix cookbook) handy that I will make up with whatever fruit we have that is ripe and in season, but usually only make muffins on the weekends.

I'd love the muffin mix recipe









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nadia105* 
The thing I make for breakfast most often is muffins. We make blueberry, strawberry, sometimes mini chocolate chip







. I use the recipe from Bittman's How to Cook Everything, it is super easy and soooo good (it's sweet, but we like them that way):

6T butter, softened
3/4c sugar
2 c flour
1T baking powder
1/2t salt
1/2c milk
2 eggs

Cream butter and sugar in large bowl

Mix dry ingredients in a medium/small bowl

Beat eggs with milk (i just do this in the liquid measuring cup)

Alternate adding dry and wet ingredients to butter mixture

Add whatever mix in you like and bake for about 20 minutes at 400.

I've also premeasured the dry ingredients in baggies to make it really fast, but these really don't take long to put together.

Thanks for sharing, I will try this!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homefrontgirl* 
Here you go:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=105

YUM. Off to make some now for tomorrow!

We have a big sit down breakfast each morning since DH is not home in time for dinner with the kids. I have hit a slump lately b/c I'm tired of my standbys...so this is awesome!

Some of my favorites...

Curry Scramble (eggs, a little BRAGGS, curry, spinach or kale..it's so yummy!)

Oatmeal with nutmeg, cinnamon, and a little butter...I drop a cube of frozen greens in to cool it down for the kids

Breakfast tacos...sometimes I just scramble tortilla bits in the eggs

Whole Wheat Waffles (I use the mix from the Veg. Mother's Cookbook..it's amazing!)


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

I vacillate so wildly w/ bfast b/tw cold cereal and fr waffles from the store, to hot cereal, to making muffins or quickbread when I'm making dinner and serving it the next morning. I don't think I have anything not copywrighted (if that's a word) to add today, but I will share my Mom's recipes (which are either family recipes or from her catering/cooking class business) later...

One thing I will say is that I LOVE Mollie Katzen's Sunlight Kitchen as a bfast and beyond cookbook. She's a vital part of the Moosewood scene and there are some really fantastic recipes in that book -- from standards to more inventive recipes, and international recipes, too.


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogafeet* 
I have always loved steel cut oatmeal but in the past week have fallen in love again with classic oats. Cinnamon raisin with a little earth balance in at the end is so delicious. If you are in a time crunch for steel cut, make it in your crock pot overnight.

I adore the tofu scramble recipe in Vegan with a Vengeance. It is so delicious! We also grate up potato and make hash browns with just a little spray of oil and salt.

As mentioned by other posters in the previous CFS thread, we make our own soy milk and it is CHEAP. I have a Soya Power machine. I use 1/4 cup soy beans and 1/4 chick peas for my milk. It is really delicious. If anyone has any ideas about how to fortify your own soy milk, I would like it for when my twins are ready to drink soy milk... although I am pretty sure they'll just be getting breast milk til they're 12!









Yogafeet -- Do you happen to know where I can find a vegan muffin/baking mix recipe? I have several vegan cookbooks checked out of the library, so wondering if you have a book where I can find one off the top of your head. Thanks!









Ahhhhhh...... breakfast. So yummers. xoxo

Yogafeet -- Do you happen to know where I can find a vegan muffin/baking mix recipe? I have several vegan cookbooks checked out of the library, so wondering if you have a book where I can find one off the top of your head. Thanks!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I'll second the Mollie Katzen/Moosewood books. We turn to Lowfat Favorites and Simple Suppers. I do have the Vegetarian Mother's Cookbook and have many recipes marked to try. My girls love to bake and I am suggesting her recipes as they are much healthier/lower sugar.

Thanks for the recall of the slowcooker granola, I must have missed it in the orginal thread.


----------



## yogafeet (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hmkrueger* 
Yogafeet -- Do you happen to know where I can find a vegan muffin/baking mix recipe? I have several vegan cookbooks checked out of the library, so wondering if you have a book where I can find one off the top of your head. Thanks!









Hi!

The Joy of Vegan Baking is such a wonderful book. It covers every kind of baking adventure you would want as a vegan and the food is just delicious. I also like Dreena Burton's books, and the ginger carrot muffins in Vegan with a Vengeance were so good that my non-vegan coworker used to pay me to make them for him every week when I was working!

Enjoy, and PM me if you have any more vegan questions.







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

OK, I need recipes for:

granola

corned beef hash- This is a huge guilty pleasure!

And I should not read this stuff until I had my afternoon latte.
(we have our own little coffee bar with our own home roasted beans)

CFS means cooking from scratch!







LOL LOVE IT!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I also forgot to welcome our newcomers to our tribe! All welcome, esp the ones with yummy recipes and ideas to share! And of course the ones who ask questions so we can all share as well!








:







:


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtm* 
crustless quiche recipe please!


I use two different ones: The first has less ingredients, and takes less time, but I think the second is more flavorful, so, if I have sour cream and bacon around, I use that one:

First Crustless quiche:
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 onion, chopped
1 (10 ounce) package frozen spinach, thawed
5 eggs
3/4 lb muenster cheese, grated
salt and pepper

Preheat oven to 350. Spray pie plate with cooking spray. Heat oil in skillet over medium-high heat. Cook onion until brown. Add spinach, cook until excess moisture evaporates. Let cool.

Beat eggs in bowl. Add cheese. Stir in spinach-onion mix. Season to taste w/salt and pepper. Pour into pie plate. Bake until brown and toothpick comes out clean, about 40-45 minutes.

SECOND RECIPE (It's from Better Homes and Gardens)
1/2 C chopped onion
6 slices bacon, chopped
8 beaten eggs
1/2 C dairy sour cream
1/2 C half and half, light cream, or milk
1/4 t salt
1/8 t white pepper
dash ground nutmeg
3 C lightly packed chopped fresh spinach
2/3 C shredded mozzarella cheese
1/2 C shredded swiss cheese

Spray pie plate with cooking spray. Preheat oven to 325. In a large skillet, cook onion and bacon until onion is tender and bacon is crisp. Drain.

In a bowl stir eggs, sour cream, half and half, salt, pepper, nutmeg. Stir in onion/bacon mix, spinach, and cheeses.

Pour egg mix into pie plate. Bake in 325 oven for 45-50 minutes, or until toothpick/knife comes out clean from center. Let stand for 10 minutes before serving.

Of course, you can always sub other cheeses, veggies, meats, etc., in. I'll use shredded veggies in place of the spinach sometimes, ham instead of bacon (but then you have to add a little oil to the onion), and whatever cheese happens to be around.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK, I need recipes for:

corned beef hash- This is a huge guilty pleasure!


Corned beef hash:

EASY and COMPLEX


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wrong cooking from scratch thread.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
I do quick bread instead of muffins. I hate cleaning muffin pans!

My friend has some fabulous muffin cup liners that I am envying! They are made from the silicon bakeware stuff, the flexible kind. They are thicker than paper muffin liners, but reusable! They sit inside the muffin cup in your pan. She doesn't grease them, they just turn inside out to remove or clean. You do have to wash them, but when I've done her dishes, they were pretty easy to clean. She bakes a LOT of muffins, and uses them every few days.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK, I need recipes for:

granola

corned beef hash- This is a huge guilty pleasure!

And I should not read this stuff until I had my afternoon latte.
(we have our own little coffee bar with our own home roasted beans)

CFS means cooking from scratch!







LOL LOVE IT!!

I clarified my granola recipe in post 6, I hope it helps. My two favs are honey almond or maple walnut.

I made watermelon rind preserves tonight and they seem to be quite tasty. (from the ball blue book) I am imagining them on biscuits or the like at one of the many 'tea parties' we like to have in the afternoon.







:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I made some zucchini muffins for breakfast in the morning. I need to defrost some cream cheese I bought when it was 10/$10, but I'm hoping to try my hand at making that from scratch too (Mother Earth News had some yummy easy-looking cheese recipes last issue)


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh yes, zuccini will soon be taking over my house. If you know me IRL or live nearby, lock your doors and esp car doors because I will stick a 1/2 dozen of these in your car!

I have a bread that also has dried cherries in it and its yummy.







:

We usually have it in the morning with coffee.

Speaking of breakfast food=- anyone have a recipe to make donuts?? That would be soooo yummy but I am gaining weight just typing it.

I will have to try my hand at the corn beef hash. I wonder if it would freeze ok.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

I have a bread that also has dried cherries in it and its yummy.







:

Oooh, I'd love that recipe!

I still have about 2 cups of shredded zucchini and 2 cups of blueberries we picked on Saturday to use up.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlyn* 
My friend has some fabulous muffin cup liners that I am envying! They are made from the silicon bakeware stuff, the flexible kind. They are thicker than paper muffin liners, but reusable! They sit inside the muffin cup in your pan. She doesn't grease them, they just turn inside out to remove or clean. You do have to wash them, but when I've done her dishes, they were pretty easy to clean. She bakes a LOT of muffins, and uses them every few days.

I got mine from the dollar store and they are a Godsend! I would not make muffins or cupcakes without them ever again. I make tons of cupcakes for kids to decorate for their birthday parties and I could not do it without these. They also have silicone mini muffin liners but the cheapest I've seen those is $8. Someday it will be worth it to me though


----------



## stephm2002 (Nov 4, 2006)

joining in too!! I try to make french toast, waffles, or pancakes a couple times a week. I also do a lot of eggs. I would love some new recipes and ideas for the familly!


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

I see toasted Amaranth porridge in your future! I was reading The Vegetarian Mother's Cookbook (Cathe Olson) and was madly copying down recipes. It's a great book (at least for breakfast - that's as far as I've gotten. Oh, and we are NOT vegeatian.) I saw a couple of recipes and alas, no millet to be had in the house. And I couldn't find my buckwheat... so I tried the cream of millet porridge with amaranth.

My recipe
1 cup amaranth
salt
sugar
3 c water
milk

Toast amaranth in dry pan til wildly popping. I had about 1/2 tsp popped amaranth when I took it off. Cool down, blend in blender till flourlike.

Measure water into pan, drop in a pinch of salt, and ground amaranth. whisk like mad. Heat on med, whish every 2-3 min for 10 minutes until amaranth is soft. If it needs more water, add it. Put in bowl, dab butter, sugar, pour milk. Actually good. And that's coming from someone who doesn't LIKE amaranth!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

Speaking of breakfast food=- anyone have a recipe to make donuts?? That would be soooo yummy but I am gaining weight just typing it.

I will have to try my hand at the corn beef hash. I wonder if it would freeze ok.

I have a churros recipe...(Spanish donuts, more or less)...you want it?







:


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlyn* 
My friend has some fabulous muffin cup liners that I am envying! They are made from the silicon bakeware stuff, the flexible kind. They are thicker than paper muffin liners, but reusable! They sit inside the muffin cup in your pan. She doesn't grease them, they just turn inside out to remove or clean. You do have to wash them, but when I've done her dishes, they were pretty easy to clean. She bakes a LOT of muffins, and uses them every few days.

Sounds cool. I'll have to keep an eye out for them. Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Speaking of breakfast food=- anyone have a recipe to make donuts?? That would be soooo yummy but I am gaining weight just typing it.

I will have to try my hand at the corn beef hash. I wonder if it would freeze ok.


I remember seeing Giadia DeLaurentes (sp







) frying little balls of pizza dough as donuts. She coated them in powdered sugar or cinnamon sugar or some kind of chocolate .

I also saw Alton Brown make hash recently. You could do a search over on foodnetwork.com


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

(We do traditional foods)
For breakfasts I make us--
soaked oatmeal with butter and berries
ground game meat (wild pig)--I add sausage spices and make into patties
Homemade bread into french toast with maple
Breakfast burritos in sprouted tortiallas (I don't make the tortillas)
Scrambled eggs
Smoothies (coconut milk and berries)
Leftover veggies from the night before
Homemade buckwheat granola
"McMuffins" (egg, cheese on sprouted english muffin)
Leftover soups
Amaranth porridge
Hash browns with onions, herbs, evoo

Would like to get into--
Baking lots of whole grain muffins to freeze
Big batches of buckwheat and oat granola for when we are in a hurry

Jen


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
I have a churros recipe...(Spanish donuts, more or less)...you want it?







:

Well yes but no--- YES!!!







:


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Subbing.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Oooh, I'd love that recipe!

I still have about 2 cups of shredded zucchini and 2 cups of blueberries we picked on Saturday to use up.

I made this in a loaf pan and it was yummy. But its a muffin recipe from Williams Sonama

Zucchini Muffins
1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
3/4 c sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

2 large eggs
1/3 c canola or almond oil (I used regular soybean oil)
1/4 c orange marmelade (I subsited what I had and it was fine)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 zuccihini shredded and drained on paper towels
3/4 c raisons or dried cherries
1/4 cup pecan, or almonds chopped

Oven 400 degrees
Grease 10 standard muffin cups

In a bowl combine the first 6 ingredients
In another bowl combine the eggs, oil marmelade, vanilla and zucchini until blended. Add the dry ingredients Stir in the raisons and nuts. This should be stiff. Spoon into each miffin cup no more thans 3/4 full.

Bake until golden about 17-20 minutes. Serve warm w butter.


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

Our breakfasts are typically toast and eggs... occasionally we have breakfast meat or steel cut oatmeal, or sub out one for another.

Sometimes I put TVP in with the oats when I cook them to boost the protein, esp. if we don't have any eggs or breakfast meat with it. Saves us from crashing later in the morning.

Overall, we tend to do better with savory breakfasts instead of sweet breakfasts, but we still sometimes have smoothies or pancakes.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

CHURROS

veg. oil
1 C water
1/2 C butter
1/4 t salt
1 C all-purpose flour
3 eggs
1/4 sugar
1/4 t cinnamon

Heat 1-1.5 inches oil in a pan to 360 degrees.
Heat water, butter, and salt to rolling boil in 3 qt saucepan. Stir in flour
Stir vigorously over low heat until mixture forms a ball (about 1 min) remove from heat.
Beat eggs all at once, beat until smooth and add to saucepan while stirring mixture.
Spoon mixture into a pastry tube with star tip (or use a ziploc and cut the corner







)
Squeeze 4" strips of dough into hot oil. fry until golden brown, turning once every 2 minutes on each side
Drain
Mix sugar and cinnamon; roll churros in sugar mix or just dump sugar on top.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Weight Watchers Online has a yummy bread machine zucchini bread recipe-- not too sweet and you can't see the zuke at all (very important in our house).

I scored four pans for baking donuts a while back. The recipes don't make a whole bunch, though, at least not for my crew.









Thanks for the recipe, Amy!


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newcastlemama* 
(We do traditional foods)
For breakfasts I make us--
soaked oatmeal with butter and berries
ground game meat (wild pig)--I add sausage spices and make into patties
Homemade bread into french toast with maple
Breakfast burritos in sprouted tortiallas (I don't make the tortillas)
Scrambled eggs
Smoothies (coconut milk and berries)
Leftover veggies from the night before
Homemade buckwheat granola
"McMuffins" (egg, cheese on sprouted english muffin)
Leftover soups
Amaranth porridge
Hash browns with onions, herbs, evoo

Would like to get into--
Baking lots of whole grain muffins to freeze
Big batches of buckwheat and oat granola for when we are in a hurry

Jen









Jen -- I LOVE LOVE LOVE all the sprouted grain bread, tortillas, etc. I was very skeptical, but it's so tasty and has great texture! I haven't tried my hand at making it from scratch yet....


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

I just got the King Arthur Whole Grain baking book from the library and it is FULL of amazing whole grain recipes! I made their sour cream muffins this morning and they are soooo good. They really took care to make things flavorful and not too heavy like some whole grain things can be


----------



## EnglishRose (Sep 29, 2006)

Any ideas for "hot cereal" breakfasts (not from a box, and other than rolled oats, steel-cut oats, cornmeal mush and cracked wheat cereal)?

We eat a "hot cereal" breakfast nearly every day in the winter, and I am trying to broaden our horizons.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnglishRose* 
Any ideas for "hot cereal" breakfasts (not from a box, and other than rolled oats, steel-cut oats, cornmeal mush and cracked wheat cereal)?

We eat a "hot cereal" breakfast nearly every day in the winter, and I am trying to broaden our horizons.

barley? I make it in the rice cooker and will add veggies or fruit depending on my mood for extra flavor.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnglishRose* 
Any ideas for "hot cereal" breakfasts (not from a box, and other than rolled oats, steel-cut oats, cornmeal mush and cracked wheat cereal)?

We eat a "hot cereal" breakfast nearly every day in the winter, and I am trying to broaden our horizons.

Wheat berries! Or couscous with a warm berry compote. I have a good recipe if you're interested.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I went to the farmers market on Tuesday and had my mom with me. Yay! She wanted to pay for everything plus thought we needed two of everything as well. She knows how much my kids love fruit so she stocks her house as well as brings to my house. So we have peaches cut up on the yogurt and granola in the morning. Also, she bought me two big things of blueberries. The kids snacked on one all day and then I made blueberry muffins with the other. They are yummy.

Then yesterday my organic box arrived and I forgot this was the "fruit week" so I am overloaded now! I guess there are worse problems to have. I think I will make up fruit kabobs, the kids love them and I usually bring them as a snack when I need to bring a dish for something to an event.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

cool amy!


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

Someone mentioned cooking steel cut oats in the rice cooker... how do you do this?


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwylde* 
I make up a baking mix to have on hand so that when the kids want waffles or pancakes, I just add some water and an egg (for waffles, but not pancakes) and cook them up.

I use this as a base but substitute some of the flours for other things (you can take out the sugar, but we have so much I have to use it somehow!!):

Bake Mix
8 cups of flour
1 cup of sugar
1 cup dried milk powder
1 cup oil
4 heaping tablespoons baking powder
1 tablespoon salt

Mix together well and store in a sealed container. Add water to desired consistency for biscuits or pancakes/waffles.

Note, I also use this as a pizza crust mix if the kids want pizza NOW!! and I don't have time for a good crust. They seem to like it. I know it's not breatfast related unless you like pizza for breakfast









What kind of flour do you use? I want to make my own version of "bisquick" for waffles, pancakes, pizza crust, but am trying to move into more whole grain or multigrain..

Would coconut flour work? I think if it COULD work, it would make really tasty pancakes and waffles, but probably not pizza.. although it would certainly add to a Hawaiian, now wouldn't it?


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Also, I have several boxes of muffin mixes. I really want to do my own mixes in the future, but don't want to just toss these.. is there anything I can add to salvage them? Maybe oatmeal? I have a couple of different brands, but quite a few of the jiffy ones.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

bump







:


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

Has anyone ever "puffed" grains? I have loved Puffed Kashi ever since I discovered it as a $1.99 box of cereal while in college. Nowadays it is quite pricey. I have most if not all of the grains on hand and find it a shame to pay for such a cereal when I might be able to make my own.

As for us, I make panninis for DH for breakfast when he doesn't have leftover pizza from our Friday night pizza and movie night or a fritatta to eat. DD likes scrambled eggs, or an omelet as I make it (takes less tending), which I sometimes make ahead and freeze. She seemed to notice no difference.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Moved from Frugality and Finances to Nutrition and Good Eating...

Dar


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Around here lately, breakfast has been corned beef hash, egg custards or yesterday it was french toast with homemade cherry jam.

I have about 8# of corned beef cooling in the fridge that needs to be frozen now... I pulled them out of the ferment yesterday, cooked them all day and then popped them in the fridge overnight. I have about 2# of corned pork to cook still.

I make corned beef hash really simply, it doesn't need to be complex. If I'm on the ball, I will roast or fry a big batch of potatoes on the weekend, and chop the corned beef so that mornings go quicker. Otherwise I just chop up a potato in the morning (about the size of 1 1/2 golf balls), toss it in a cast iron pan with some CO and let it brown while I'm packing lunches, stirring it occasionally. Toss in a handful of chopped meat, heat it through, turn the heat off and crack in an egg. Between the pan and the food there's enough heat to scramble the egg nicely. Sometimes I add shredded cheese, but usually I'm not that organized. Dump it on a plate and that's breakfast.

If I buy the corned beef rather than making it myself, then I'll usually cook the potatoes hash brown style because they cook faster, mix the meat and egg together and serve it on top. But my homemade corned beef is much more pungent so I mix it with the potatoes so it's not too strong.

Egg muffins and egg custards are both favorites that can be cooked on the weekend and eaten cold all week when I'm on the run. On special occasions I've made a baked porridge with mixed grains and dried fruit that's really nice, but that's definitely not an everyday thing.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

My fave breakfast is oatmeal pancakes. We all love them around here!







:

Oatmeal pancakes:
1 % 1/8 C. buttermilk
1 C. rolled oats
2 Tbsp. melted butter(or oil)
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 C. flour
1 Tbsp. brown sugar
3/4 teasp. b.powder
3/4 teasp. b. soda
1/4 teasp. salt

I like to add a Tbsp. or so of ground flax and/or wheat germ

Combine the milk and rolled oats in a bowl and let them stand at least 5 minutes.
Add the butter or oil and beaten eggs,mixing well. Then stir in the flour,sugar,salt, and baking powder. Stir just until the dry ingredients are moistened.

Bake on a hot, lightly oiled griddle(i use my cast iron skillet),using 1/4 C. of batter for each pancake. Turn them when the top is bubbly and the edges are slightly dry.
Makes 10-12 four-inch pancakes.

I fry mine in butter! They are good with thin apples slices or blueberries mixed in the batter too!







:
I really can't say enough about this recipe! These pancakes are addicting!!







:







:


----------

